# A Little Disppointed And Confused



## deedster (26 Jan 2007)

I hope I'm in the right forum for this (I'm sure Mr. Wallace will re-direct me if I'm not  
I met with the Recruiting Officer for my batallion for the second time with my application duly completed and all the paperwork required (except for my High Scool transcripts...I have a university degree and didn't realize this would be required ( I did read a thread yesterday about this but I didn't want to change my appointment so I will be forwarding it ASAP).

Although I have no previous military experience, I felt that my education and my over 20 years experience as a manager in both sales & marketing and human resources would have made me a good candidate for a DEO in Logistics.  I did have a bit of trepidation about this as I've heard that there might be a lack of respect for someone with no military experience all of a sudden showing up as an Officer (I actually heard this from an RSM) and maybe not pulling their weight.  I am so totally a team player I couldn't percieve this happening, but WHATEVER.

In any event, when I asked my recruiting officer if I could be an officer he told me that this would involve too many other steps.  So it seems that (should I be accepted) I would be going in as a "clerk" at the Company Armoury that I was hoping to be part of.  I don't mind this at all as I want to start my part-time career in the CF Reserves as soon as possible and I know that I will enjoy it no matter what.

So this is NOT A RANT, I just want to know: If I go this route i.e. start as a NCM, will it be possible for me to take Officer Training and become an Officer at a later date?

Thank you for reading this & I hope someone can reply to me...you can be as honest as you want !!!!!


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jan 2007)

Unless they changed the rules since I left. Yes it is possible to join and later obtain a commission . Several plans/programs exist and several members here have done so in their careers.

However, you say you have 20 odd years experience and the education in your field. I would presume that it is somewhat applicable to the trade/occupation you wish to enroll in. The military in this respect is similar to any other employers and welcomes previous experience and expertise that is applicable to the role you will be filling. Like any employer the savings in time and money in training someone are a bonus.

It’s not as if they’re enrolling you as a L/Col day one if you go DEO. You’re coming in as a junior officer 2Lt or O/Cdt or possible Lt depending on the terms of enlistment and MOC. The military itself will teach you the needed “military skills” to go along with your rank and position. I’ve taught a couple of the old Specialist officer courses for DEO Militia Padres, Doctors etc .

Respect here, as in any profession, is earned. If you’re good at what you do, get the job done and take care of your people you will get that respect both form those above you and those under you. During this training, both formal and informal the Senior NCO cadre of your unit including the RSM will be very much involved in your guidance and development.


----------



## niner domestic (26 Jan 2007)

Danjanou: Could another reason be that Deedster has her age listed as 50, and the CFRC is using the 9 year service term for an O as a marker?


----------



## deedster (26 Jan 2007)

Thank you Danjanou for your helpdul reply.  The bottom line is, these guys know a heck of a lot more than I could ever hope to learn, so I will go wherever they want / need me.  And hey, isn't 50 the new 30 ??? ;D


----------



## niner domestic (26 Jan 2007)

Deester, I wasn't making a crack at your age by any means (actually just the opposite, kudos to you), it's just my SIL is having the same discussions with the CFRC and she too, just turned 50. The CFRC is concerned with her that by the time her application, basic training and commissioning are complete she will not have enough time left to complete the 9 year term of service. It's a very close call for her, she is a nurse and a very much needed occupation and of course she is wanting to go RegF.  That's what made me wonder if your age is also presenting the same concerns to your CFRC.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jan 2007)

deedster said:
			
		

> *And hey, isn't 50 the new 30 * ??? ;D



ABSOLUTELY! _Maybe_ even the new "late-20s"!  

(inside joke ;D )


----------



## deedster (26 Jan 2007)

niner domestic, not at all offended.  I'm actually proud of my age.  Officer or not I know I have a lot to offer.  And best of luck to your SIL, I'm sure she will be much appreciated.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jan 2007)

Actually I didn't notice the age thing on the profile. And it shouldn't be an issue ( if it were I'm sure they as in  the unit would have brought it up). 50 + 9 (+ 1 yr for the screwing around to  get enrolled etc :) come out to 60 which I believe is still doable.

If you're a fit 50 and can do the job, great. They want to be a Logistics Officer not a door kicked on the ski team. Most of the CSS types I worked with in my unit were often re musters from Infantry a little long in the tooth maybe ( 30-40) but more than able to do the job and they brought a lot of expertise to the table.

OK I know where I'm spending my upcoming birthday.... CFRC  Maybe I can be deedster's roomie on BMQ 8)


----------



## beach_bum (26 Jan 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ABSOLUTELY! _Maybe_ even the new "late-20s"!
> 
> (inside joke ;D )



 :rofl:

Not likely.  Nice try though.


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jan 2007)

Well since reserve units don't have Terms of Service then her age is not an issue.  Perhaps the unit is looking for younger officers and doesn't want to waste an officer training slot (s) on someone who is old.


----------

